# How to insert spreadsheet info?



## travelguy (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there a way to paste the info from a small spreadsheet into a post?  I would like to be able to paste info from a MS Excel spreadsheet (not the spreadsheet itself) into a post without having to retype and space the info into the post.

I've searched the FAQ and Search functions but can't seem to find any info on this.  I'm sure I've seen this done once or twice.

Thanks!


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Doug, I figured simple HTML table commands would work.  I tried everything I could think of w/ no luck.  Maybe save as a .jpg and link to the pic??

Just a thought...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 17, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Is there a way to paste the info from a small spreadsheet into a post?  I would like to be able to paste info from a MS Excel spreadsheet (not the spreadsheet itself) into a post without having to retype and space the info into the post.
> 
> I've searched the FAQ and Search functions but can't seem to find any info on this.  I'm sure I've seen this done once or twice.
> 
> Thanks!



Since the BBS does not support common HTML tags, there isn't a good way that I know of.  (I participate on some other BBS that do support HTML, and I can create some nicely formatted tables using the table tags.)

Your best bet might be to paste the table into Word, convert the table to text, apply a non-proportional font (such as Courier), strip the tabs and replace with spaces, then post the table within CODE tags.  That seems to work on most other BBS that do not support HTML.  I haven't tried that here, so I don't know for sure if that will work at TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2007)

post it as an attachment?  (not sure if xls files are allowed though...never tried)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 18, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> post it as an attachment?  (not sure if xls files are allowed though...never tried)



Brian - is there an option in the vBulletin software to allow use of HTML tags?  I know that other BBS support use of deprecated tags.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a Doug question....i dont have the foggiest idea where that setting would be.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 18, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Brian - is there an option in the vBulletin software to allow use of HTML tags?  I know that other BBS support use of deprecated tags.


Yes there is such an option.  But it's essentially all or nothing - you either get all HTML tags or none of them.  Recommendations from the Jelsoft folks (vBulletin's authors) are that this be left off because improperly used html tags have the potential to really mess up the display of a page.

That's why most bbs programs have their own codes for text and post formatting.  See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode
(You get this same page when you click on the "vB Code" link in the "Posting Rules" box at the bottom of the page.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2007)

if its a small spreadsheet...just do a simple screen capture and post it as a picture.

or email it to me and ill do it for you if you like.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 18, 2007)

Great ideas, Thanks!  

Several of the conversions to non .xls format work and could be inserted into a post BUT anything but a tiny spreadsheet is over the 100K attachment limit.  I'll try to figure out the most efficient way to get a small file from the original spreadsheet.

This reminds me of the early days of programming when it mattered how many lines of code you wrote in programs.  Compact code ran faster.  Now the processor processes even the most inefficient code in a flash and spaghetti code rules.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 18, 2007)

travelguy said:


> This reminds me of the early days of programming when it mattered how many lines of code you wrote in programs.  Compact code ran faster.  Now the processor processes even the most inefficient code in a flash and spaghetti code rules.



Event programming also encourages - nay, demands - spaghetti code.

I learned linear programming, so I'm like to write compact code.  But I can't be nearly as compact in object and event programming as I could be in linear programming.


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 18, 2007)

Does *_ANYBODY_* do assembly language anymore?  It's the ultimate in compact(ness?).  Windows and intel are conspiring to make it harder and harder to work with, however.


----------

